#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Προσομοίωση τρισδιάστατης ανωδομής σε δισδιάστατη

## theodoros_gr

Προκειμένου να πραγματοποιηθεί απευθείας ανάλυση του συστήματος εδάφους-ανωδομής σε δύο διαστάσεις 2D, πώς μπορεί να προσομοιωθεί η τρισδιάστατη ανωδομή στο επίπεδο; 
Μπορώ απλοποιητικά να λάβω μία ενδεικτική τομή της ανωδομής με το υποκείμενο έδαφος;

----------


## Xάρης

Το ερώτημα σου έχει σχέση με τα χωμάτινα σπίτια ειδικά ή είναι γενικό, στατικής προσομοίωσης;
Γιατί να προσομοιώσεις ενιαία έδαφος-ανωδομή όταν ήδη απλοποιείς από 3D σε 2D;

----------


## theodoros_gr

Όχι, δεν έχει σχέση με τα χωμάτινα σπίτια, είναι γενικό θέμα προσομοίωσης στο επίπεδο ενός χωρικού φορέα. 
Το προς μελέτη δόμημα είναι από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία και στην ανάλυση πρέπει να ληφθεί και το έδαφος. Επειδή, όμως, η άμεση ανάλυση του εδάφους με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία απαιτεί μεγάλο υπολογιστικό φόρτο, γίνεται η προσπάθεια κάποιας απλοποίησης.
Θεωρείς, Χάρη,  ότι αφού έχω ήδη απλοποιήσει το πρόβλημα στο επίπεδο να κάνω άλλη μια απλοποίηση για το έδαφος;

----------


## asextos

Το βασικό κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι αν πράγματι η συμπεριφορά της ανωδομής μπορεί να αναλυθεί στο επίπεδο δοθείσης της φόρτισης κάτι που προφανώς εξαρτάται πρωτίστως από τη γεωμετρία του φορέα καθώς και από τη διεύθυνση και τη φύση της ίδιας της φόρτισης. Ακολούθως, η προσομοίωση του εδάφους είναι ένα άλλο θέμα, γενικώς απλούστερο, αν η ανάλυση είναι στατική.

----------


## stat

πχ μεταλλικη κατασκευή πλευρικά εξασφαλισμένη μπορεις να την λύσης στο επίπεδο ...
φερουσα τοιχοποιία αφού κατανήμεις την σεισμική δύναμη  μπορεις να κάνεις ελεγχό πεσσών στο επιπεδο...

----------


## dn102

Η γεωμετρία του φορέα θα σε οδηγήσει σε κανονικότητα ή όχι σε κάτοψη και ύψος.Σε περίπτωση που δέν έχεις κανονικότητα σε κάτοψη πάς υποχρεωτικά σε χωρικό προσομοίωμα.Σε κάθε περίπτωση κανονικότητας σε κάτοψη, είναι επιτρεπτή η χρήση επίπεδων προσομοιωμάτων.

Όμως, κτίρια τα οποία δέν είναι κανονικά σε κάτοψη, μπορούν να επιλυθούν με χρήση επίπεδων προσομοιωμάτων εφόσον ικανοποιούνται:

Κατηγορ.Σπουδ. Ι και ΙΙΗ<=10μΙσχύει η υπόθεση διαφραγματικής λειτουργίαςr(x,y)^2>Ls^2+eo(x,y)^2
 Τότε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις επίπεδα προσομοιώματα, με τη προϋπόθεση ότι τα μεγέθη απόκρισης που θα υπολογισθούν θα τα αυξησεις κατα 25%
(Συμφωνώ δηλαδή με τον asextos)

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 01:01 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 00:51 ----------




> πχ μεταλλικη κατασκευή πλευρικά εξασφαλισμένη μπορεις να την λύσης στο επίπεδο ...


Αυτό νομίζω αφορά εξαίρεση σε στρεπτοκαμπτικό.Και να μην είναι πάλι μπορείς, όπως ανέφερε και ο asextos εξαρτάται απο τη γεωμετρία.

----------


## stat

> πχ μεταλλικη κατασκευή πλευρικά εξασφαλισμένη μπορεις να την λύσης στο επίπεδο ...
> ...


όντως χρησιμοποίησα λάθος έκφραση..  :Χαρούμενος: 

Αν έχεις επαναλαμβανόμενα πλαίσια στην σειρά μπορείς να το κάνεις ...

----------

